# Service Pack 2 & Internet Explorer 9



## Tazzylou (Oct 3, 2010)

*Windows Internet Explorer 9*

*Hi, I'm having difficulties understanding why I'm unable to download the latest version of Windows Internet Explorer (9) BETA.*

*I just keep getting *
*"Service Pack is not supported*
Setup doesn't support the Windows service pack vesion currently installed on your computer.*"*

*Help?*

*From what I am aware of, all my Vista service packs are up to date, and yes I have updated/installed/rebooted any recent updates, although Office Genuine Advantage Notifications, fails to install though I don't see that having any connection... I've tried googling for a solution and only bumped into a problem with someone using Win7 .. Which obviously isn't the same case..*

*Thanks.*


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows Internet Explorer 9*

Hi -

IE9 Beta requires Vista SP2 to be installed.

Check your version - 
START | Run | type *cmd* | type *ver*

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]6000 = SP0
6001 = SP1
6002 = SP2[/FONT]
```
If not 6002, please see - http://jcgriff2.com/0x1/Vista_SP_Prepwork.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Tazzylou (Oct 3, 2010)

Yesterday I posted about having difficultys with download Internet Explorer 9 and was unable to fount out why, I followed up the advice and fount I have Service Pack 1 and continue the instructions onto doing: ][url]http://jcgriff2.com/0x1/Vista_SP_Prepwork.html

After I completed the list given from the above I was able to find that Service Pack 2 became available as to be installed by Windows Update, I continued on to install the update, I completed the download and continued to reboot/install the last three steps, it completed steps 2/3 then came up with being unable to install and continued to then revert my computer...What should I do?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What Brand and model? Did you disable all realtime protection before applying SP2?


----------



## Tazzylou (Oct 3, 2010)

Realtime protection? huh.
& Brand and model?......Of what, laptop?
If so it's HP laptop, Presario A900


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

"Realtime Protection" = what anti-virus & firewall are you running?

Was there a trial version of NIS, other on your system when you purchased it? If so, was it removed using the product manufacturer's removal tool?

`


----------



## Tazzylou (Oct 3, 2010)

Well my windows firewall is completely turned off, haven't been able to turn it back on since, so I dunno..

I use Microsoft Security Essentials as as my protection crap.. otherwise nothing else.

I did have a trial of NIS on my laptop when I got it, I did uninstall/remove it because it was causing me a lot of issues.. I don't recall ever having a problem with it since, and I don't remember how I ever removed it I've had the laptop for a while, possibly 3 years and it was one of the first things to be uninstalled due to annoyance.. 

The service pack 2, shows up as avilable ect in New Updates.. And it downloads.. and semi installs (whilst the PC is like.. Turned off/booting mode..) then it fails and reverts..


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Run the Norton Removal Tool to be sure all remnants of NIS are gone - 

http://www.jcgriff2.com/NRT_N360_Removal.html

- Run the Vista Cleaning Manager Utility - 
START | type cmd.exe into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe above under programs | select Run as Administrator | type *cleanmgr tuneup* in the cmd/DOS screen. Check the following boxes:

```
[font=lucida console]- Temp Setup Files
- Downloaded Program Files
- Temp Internet Files
- Recycle Bin
- System error memory dump files (NOT the next line - minidump files)
- Temp Files
- Temp Windows Installation Files[/font]
```
Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Tazzylou (Oct 3, 2010)

*Nope, still nothing. Comes up with the same crap, installed to 100% then reverts itself back. .*


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Do you have a XP installation cd? Are you up to a clean install?


----------



## Tazzylou (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't have no installation CD's, I don't even have a backup disc of how my PC was when I first got it unfortunately or yes I'dve probably ran a clean install by now >.<


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You can request a HP replacement installation disc here:

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c00810334


----------

